# How to change your new Edge away from remote channel 0



## TheatreWiz (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm posting this for the benefit of others, since it took me a while of thread research to figure out. As you all know, a new Edge on 0 will be affected by all other Tivo remotes in the vicinity, no matter what address they are set to.

The solution of putting your remote into IR mode with Tivo+C and then changing the address while on the System Info screen with Tivo+Pause seems to no longer work. Instead, I took an old Tivo remote on channel 2, used it to navigate the Edge to the System Info screen, and while viewing the system screen it did change the IR address from 0 to 2 simply by being accessed with that remote (as you will learn from other threads too, if you dig.)

The only complication would be if you only have access to a remote that's already being used with a conflicting Tivo. After you use the remote to change the Edge address, you will need to change the IR channel on the original Tivo from the one you were using to something else.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

TheatreWiz said:


> I'm posting this for the benefit of others, since it took me a while of thread research to figure out. As you all know, a new Edge on 0 will be affected by all other Tivo remotes in the vicinity, no matter what address they are set to.


Only thing is, all of the new TiVo's use RF mode and RF remotes are paired with the box. So, there is no conflict at all with any Roamio's, Bolt's or Edge's in RF mode. For that matter, one of these units in RF mode will not interfere with ANY other model. Here is how to pair the box in RF mode.

EDIT: But I agree with what you are saying. To protect other IR remotes from affecting your Edge, changing the IR code to a non-zero is a great move.


----------



## TheatreWiz (Jun 29, 2002)

pl1 said:


> Only thing is, all of the new TiVo's use RF mode and RF remotes are paired with the box. So, there is no conflict at all with any Roamio's, Bolt's or Edge's in RF mode. For that matter, one of these units in RF mode will not interfere with ANY other model. Here is how to pair the box in RF mode.
> 
> EDIT: But I agree with what you are saying. To protect other IR remotes from affecting your Edge, changing the IR code to a non-zero is a great move.


Yes, I was having that problem, with an old IR remote affecting the Edge. Is there a way to disable IR on the Edge? That would also solve this issue. I thought about finding and taping over the IR sensor on the Edge. That would have been my last resort.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pl1 said:


> Only thing is, all of the new TiVo's use RF mode and RF remotes are paired with the box. So, there is no conflict at all with any Roamio's, Bolt's or Edge's in RF mode. For that matter, one of these units in RF mode will not interfere with ANY other model. Here is how to pair the box in RF mode.
> 
> EDIT: But I agree with what you are saying. To protect other IR remotes from affecting your Edge, changing the IR code to a non-zero is a great move.


Well it can affect your other Tivos. Sometimes even though in RF mode when pushing buttons there can be a "delay". And when that happens you will see the light on the RF remote turn red instead of yellow. When it is doing that it can and will affect other Tivos within IR range. I set the IR mode on all my Tivo/remote combinations to a different number. None are 0 (zero). Yes, using an extra possibly older (non RF capable) remote can help. Set the number ON THE TIVO using the older/IR remote. Once you do that you can set the same number on the paired RF remote with a bit of effort (best to take the paired RF remote into another room or outside when setting the IR number on the that remote). One final warning, if you have multiple Tivos in the same room only have the one you are currently setting the number on powered up. Once you get that one set (check the system screen to see the IR number and also test with the RF remote also set to that number), then unplug/shut down and move to the next until all are done with different IR numbers.

I have like 5 Tivos in the same room at this time. When the RF remote for one has the delay (ie for a short time it is not communicating with the RF Tivo, light on remote is turning red when pushing buttons) it will control the other Tivos. Since the other Tivos are not "seen" on the TV at the time have no idea what you might be doing, deleting shows, changing settings etc etc, what you can see is the yellow light on the other Tivos flashing if you notice.


----------

